# not straight



## airman343 (Jul 26, 2020)

I have a older Delta saw and I just noticed that the blade does not travel in a straight line up and down. There is apx a 1/4 in front to back movement. Is this something I can fix or do I just have to adapt to it? If I have to adapt an


----------



## TheWop (Jun 8, 2020)

Check to make sure the arbor is true. Then you can check the washers on the arbor that hold the blade and make sure they are lying flat on the arbor and don't have any corrosion or gunk behind them. You also need to check to see that the blade itself is flat.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

You need to give a better description.. what do you mean 1/4" front to back movement? Keep in mind that the arbor is on a pivot point, so when you raise and lower the blade, it travels in an arc, not a straight line. Is that what you are seeing or something different?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Not to forget put a known square 90* square flat to the table, and against the plate of the blade (no tooth) to make sure the blade isn't tilted, which on a small tilt can look like the blade has wobble. Also use a constant, either a good square, or a jig (many many many online either sold, or roll your own) to measure the distance between the miter slot, and A specific tooth of the blade, then roll the blade (saw unpluged) so that same tooth is at the back side of the saw, is the measurement the same? If not you Saws table isn't square to the blade, and this is a little more work. If you aren't sure what to do, report back for help with your saw.

Exact model of the saw is necessary, so far it's a Delta…....


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

The absolute check for a straight cutting blade is to cross cut a 4" wide piece of stock, using you miter guage set at 90*, and flip just one end, do the parts align exactly, if they do you are just seeing something that looks like you blade is out. If they don't you are not seeing things, your saw is out.

The following page shows with pics all the steps I am talking about.

https://www.instructables.com/id/Tune-Up-Your-Table-Saw-With-a-2x4/


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmm,
1st: 
Which Delta saw do you use? 
A part number, or picture might help.

FWIW: +1 Mr Unix.
Most table saws change height of blade by rotating the arbor around a secondary pivot point.
Here is pic of the inside of a Unisaw:









The arrow is pointing to the arbor shaft where the blade mounts. The base of arrow is the secondary pivot. As the hand wheel is turned the gears at bottom of arbor rotate the arbor assembly around the pivot shaft to raise/lower the blade. The arc followed is approximated with my blue circle. There will be a slight forward to back movement in the center or arbor as it rotates around the circle. The circle is large enough, the amount of movement is very small, but there is front to back movement.

Have been inside many different types of table saw; all I can remember raise and lower blade via rotating the arbor around a secondary pivot similar to shown above.

Have never measured the front to back movement on TS arbor to know if your 1/4" is unusual or not, but your post has me curious. May have to measure it next time I have the top of table saw(s) removed. LOL

#IAMAKLUTZ, not an expert in TS, and only sharing information that I think might help you.

Best Luck figuring it out!


----------



## airman343 (Jul 26, 2020)

folks I am so sorry! I left out one word that changes the whole problem. It's my SCROLL saw that is not moving straight up and down, not my table saw


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> folks I am so sorry! I left out one word that changes the whole problem. It s my SCROLL saw that is not moving straight up and down, not my table saw
> - airman343


World of difference… and perfectly normal. Some designs have more front/back movement than others, but they all do to some degree except for the old top spring loaded designs. What saw you have? Some have adjustments that can me made to minimize it.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: Actually, we should have realized it was a scroll saw since you posted in the scrollsawing forum


----------

